
Ask HN: I'm programmer with depression and social anxiety. Should I quit? - stupidfnbrain
I have had depression my entire life but wasn&#x27;t diagnosed until a couple years ago (I&#x27;m in my mid-30s). I was put on meds that I didn&#x27;t like so I stopped taking them.<p>I&#x27;ve been a web dev for 12+ years - I am skilled in several programming languages. A few years back after some traumatic life experiences (both work related and otherwise) I ended up developing social anxiety, and these days I&#x27;m starting to suspect that I might be bi-polar. Things feel like they&#x27;re getting worse and not better. I haven&#x27;t held a fulltime position in years, and though I&#x27;m happier as an independent contractor, I don&#x27;t feel like I&#x27;m moving forward in life.<p>I am going to talk to my doctor about all this, but my concern is that I will be placed on medication yet again, only perhaps something stronger. This worries me as I don&#x27;t want to see a my skills fall apart.<p>Has anyone else found themselves in this situation? What sort of advice can you offer if so? Should I quit programming and do something else? Should I attempt to go on disability?
======
factoriez
I'm a 22 year old independent contractor that is going through some similar
things. Best advice I can give is to get out of the box. We think in such
technical structured manners and it is super stressful to our simple emotional
brains. Find your buddies or go by yourself and step away from the screen,
your room, get away from home. Walk. Keep walking. Get lost. Adventure. It not
only opens up your perspective but it loosens your senses and flexes your
emotional cognitions with the world and yourself. Do this often too. Be free.
It may be good to break from programming for awhile if it feels right to do
so. Take care friend

------
claudiug
I'm the same situation, but less money. My plan is the retire. I want to buy a
small house and move there. Near the beach, in Europe, I just want to do small
things.

Even worst, now I'm working in a city, that until next year in May the weather
will sucks. No sun, just clouds and rain.

People things that in IT, is just money and happiness.

That is not reality

------
Elizer0x0309
Have you tried meditation?

As someone who has travelled and worked for a long time, if you don't work on
yourself, you'll never be happy/satisfied no matter where you go.

Sometimes that involves moving, but after exploring the inner dimensions of
the humanAPI.

------
Elizer0x0309
Stop fapping if you are hooked on porn.

yourbrainonporn.com reddit.com/r/nofap.

